

Just 500 customers, from anywhere in the world, from the whole damn internet - Yaggo
http://unicornfree.com/30x500/

======
Yaggo
The article has been mentioned few times before and you have probably come up
with similar numbers (50*300) by yourself, but it's so damn motivational to
read a real life example like this.

